# Laufsteg für Trailer ??



## Forester FXT (5. Mai 2016)

Hallo alle. 

Würde mir gerne auf meinen Trailer einen Laufsteg bauen.

Damit ich das Boot leichter drauf bekomme ohne mir Nase Füsse zu holen.

Hat wer Vorschläge gerne mit Bildern.

Hatte schon mal vor mir eine Alurampe zu kaufen für Hänger diese dann auf den Querstreben des Trailer festschrauben . Nur leider finde ich diese immer nur im 2 Pack .

Was könnte ich sonst noch machen.


----------



## Don-Machmut (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laufsteg für Trailer ??*

Googel mal Dachdecker bedarf Laufrostgitter verzinkt


----------



## Stefan660 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laufsteg für Trailer ??*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> Googel mal Dachdecker bedarf Laufrostgitter verzinkt




Habe ich auch, #6. Habe nen 20er bezahlt und mit U-Schellen einfach am Rahmen festgeschraubt.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laufsteg für Trailer ??*

Hi,
ich habe mir auch gerade selbst eins gebaut. 
Benutzt habe ich drei Lichtschachtgitter (die ich aus Kleinanzeigen habe) und Winkeleisen. Mit den Winkeleisen habe ich einen Rahmen für die Gitter gebaut und alles verschweißt. Dann das ganze mit selbst gebauten Bügeln am Anhänger befestigt. Kostenpunkt circa 50.- €.
Ein Bild habe ich hier, weitere kann ich leider im Moment nicht liefern da der Hänger jetzt in Holland steht.


----------



## volkerm (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laufsteg für Trailer ??*

Besorg Dir ein Stück Bohle für eine Runde Getränke an der nächsten Baustelle.


----------



## Forester FXT (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laufsteg für Trailer ??*

Habe mir ein Laufrostgitter bestellt. Kostet die 2 Meter 40 € und die 3 U-Halter 10 €. Somit kostet es mich 50 €.. 

Da kann man nicht meckern ....  Und bei 2 Metern komme ich trockenen Fußes klar beim Slippen.

Danke


----------



## Bauer (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laufsteg für Trailer ??*

Gerüstbretter sind günstig, rutschsicher und schonender für das Boot, wenn der Rumpf beim slippen mal dagegen kommt.

Gruß, Bauer


----------

